# smoking cheese what flavor pellets ?



## bigblue (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey SMF I'm getting ready to smoke some cheese and looking for some input on wood flavor.

Just got my 12" smoking tube from Tod and A-Maze-N-Smoke (great service and price ) with pellets 

I'll get some cheddar,Mozzarella,and provolone 

the wood options are :

pit master

wine barrel

bourbon barrel

peach

this is the first time so any input would help

thanks

P.S. any body every smoke cheese curd (love me some cheese curd )


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 4, 2012)

I've used Pitmaster's Choice and Peach, I really like the Peach...smooth and mellow! The Wine barrel sounds good though, I might have to pick some of those on my next order!


----------



## roller (Dec 4, 2012)

All that you listed but I like Pecan...My second choice would be the Blend...Good luck smoking cheese is my new hobby...


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 4, 2012)

Roller said:


> All that you listed but I like Pecan...My second choice would be the Blend...Good luck smoking cheese is my new hobby...


Hobby? I think it's your new lifestyle!


----------



## bigblue (Dec 4, 2012)

I think I'm going with the wine barrel and really looking forward to some cheese curd as a snack for me the rest will be gift baskets with a do not open for 30 days


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 4, 2012)

My wife loves the peach the best. Im more of a pitmasters guy.No matter what you use Im sure it will be good.


----------

